# Usar micro para medir pulsacion de inyector en el auto



## misaeltec (May 9, 2009)

Para diagnostico de motores se utiliza una lampara para ver si esta presente el pulso de inyecion .Que bueno seria utilizar una lampara que tenga integrado un medidor de ancho de pulso ,para no utilizar un osciloscopio 
 este ultimo es costoso y poco manuable cuando se esta diagnosticando un motor.
Si se sabe el ancho de pulso se compara con la lectura de la maquina de diagn (scanner) se puede saber
como esta operando la computadora del auto


Estoy estudiando como usar  un micro 16f877 para esta funcion . se agradece información



Mi saludos 
misaeltec


----------



## asherar (May 9, 2009)

Si me pagás el pasaje a USA voy y te lo explico en persona.  

Fuera de broma, me interesa el tema. 
Decime, y cómo es el circuito de donde tomarías la señal ? 
La lámpara es estroboscópica ?
Qué duraciones de pulso esperás más o menos ?

Saludos


----------



## misaeltec (May 10, 2009)

Unas buena vacaciones en Miami pues nada mal la  idea.

El tema es bueno porque como contaba anteriormente el uso de osciloscopio , una media demaseada
cara entre $1000 a  $3000 para que el osci sea lo suficiente manuable , con este dinero si se 
puede conocer Argentina?
Si usamos un Pic16f877 mas otros componentes baratos un estimado $40 dolares eso es bueno,
la lampara es incandecente 12v comun ,el pulso esta entre 2 ms a 20 ms .

 Entre   2 ms a 10 ms  el motor de 8 cilintro trabaja en parametro ,si aumenta el valor
 existe problema de consumo principalmente probocado por fallas de sensores  o computadora
funcionando mal o desprogramada
Para el diagnostico se utiliza el llamado (scanner) para leer  parametros en la computadora del motor
Ejemplo tem motor, cantida de aire , sensor de oxigeno ,apertura de pulso
inyecion ect.
 El detector de pulso se instala en la toma del inyector podemos comparar el dato  detector computadora  y saber lo que  sucede


----------



## harleytronics (May 10, 2009)

hola ,,,misaeltec  pero la lampara no es para la puesta a punto?
no entiendo lo de la lampara para medir el pulso ,,no te combiene poner un lcd al pic y que te diga los pulsos que cuenta y su dutycycle osea un frecuencimetro con el pic?  tambien para que sea mas barato le podes poner dispalys o leds en las salidas y que te tire el dato a binario ,,va digo para tener mas precision 
por que viendo una luz  no se te van a escapar detalles ? si entendi mal por favor explicame ,,,saludos


----------



## misaeltec (May 10, 2009)

Hola ,,, Harlevtronics la idea de poner un LCD es buena con el se puede ver datos como el voltaje de
fuente ,ancho de pulso .revolucion por minuta (RPM) ect.
 La lampara no se usa para la puesta a punto,es usada para cuando se desconecta el inyector le
sirva de carga a la salida de la computadora.Las computadoras moderna 2003 en adelante 
presentan un detector de carga para  saber cuando esta el circuito abirto o en corto y si esto
sucede apagan la salida de inyecion ,se autoprotegen  
la lampara seria un simulador de inyectores (nota las mejores lampara para esta simulacion son las que
bienen en las extensiónes de navidad  ) por $3.00 dolares tengo 50 lamparas las originales son 6 y cuestan $60.00 
saludo 
misaeltec


----------



## harleytronics (May 10, 2009)

ahora te entendi ,,osea que nada que ver con la stroboscopica,,la lampara no se puede susplantar por una resitencia en paralelo?  y si con el lcd podes hacer que se vea todo eso,,
lo que no me queda claro es si vos tenes el sacaner para que queres hacer este aparato  si el scaner te tira toda la data o me equivoco?
con respecto a lo del micro que información necesitas? saludos


----------



## fernandob (May 10, 2009)

para organizar la información que pones, por que no me queda claro .

la lampara la usas de carga ? no ?
o sea la conectas en los 2 cables de salida de algo ?

ahora bien , si es asi entonces:
esa salida lo que da son pulsos , los pulsos que mencionaste de ms , vos queres ver eso ?

queres medir esos pulsos que entrega el equipo ?

es eso ?
sabes de que tension son esos pulsos ? de 12 v ?


----------



## asherar (May 10, 2009)

Por qué sensar la lámpara ? 

No es mejor medir con una bobinita la corriente que abre la válvula directamente ?
Ese pulso convenientemente filtrado se puede medir con el micro. 
Resolución te sobra (+/- 10 uS). 
La salida a LCD hoy día es casi un problema de solución "straightforward". 

Y te ahorrás la lámpara poniendo una resistencia fija que la reemplace, qué te parece ?

En realidad no me queda del todo claro el esquema completo.


----------



## misaeltec (May 11, 2009)

Iniciare el proyecto basado en las ideas del foro
voy a usar las siguientes partes  
micro 16f877,  Lcd 20X2 ,led para ver el pulso ,resistencia como carga
saludos 
misaeltec


----------



## bofocastillo (May 11, 2009)

misaeltec dijo:
			
		

> Iniciare el proyecto basado en las ideas del foro
> voy a usar las siguientes partes
> micro 16f877,  Lcd 20X2 ,led para ver el pulso ,resistencia como carga
> saludos
> misaeltec



Una pregunta:
sabes cuánto combustible es inyectado por cada pulso?
no se si depende del auto o se maneje algún estándar

Porque si puedo medir la duración del pulso, y se cuanto combustible fue inyectado, puedo, en teoría, saber cuanto combustible se consume, como para saber la autonomía y el rendimiento (lo que hace la compu/orde de abordo).

He buscado ese dato pero no lo puedo encontrar


----------



## misaeltec (May 11, 2009)

Hola Bofocastillo La autonomia y el rendimiento de un motor depende de su cilindraje
del chofer que maneja ,choferes agresivo=mas combustible
La computadora abordo principalmente las monernas 2000 en adelante en muchos auto
contienen un programa que calcula este rendimiento
los inyectores no son estandar depende  del caballaje del motor en ingles CPL
Si deseas saber la cantidad de combustible que inyecta cada inyector de un motor por pulso
debes sacar un inyector del motor y ensallalo en una maquina para probar inyectores 

Esta maquina genera pulso de inyecion desde 1 ms a 15 ms el combustible inyectado es almacenado 
en una probeta de laboratorio calibrada mililitro 
ejemplo de esta maquena o circuito para fabricarla 
video del circuito operado en este link   YouTube - chequiador de injector

Si vez el video notaras, el circuito genera un pulso por un espacio de 15 segundo
debes hacer una hoja de datos con ayuda de la maquina  y prodras calcular el rendimiento del motor
saludo
 misaeltec


----------



## asherar (May 11, 2009)

misaeltec, gracias por los gráficos. 

Saludos


----------



## misaeltec (May 11, 2009)

Si tenemos el scanner pero la computadora puede estar dando una data y ser erronia por ejemplo cuando tiene problema
de programacion ect.
Iniciare el proyecto basado en las ideas del foro
voy a usar las siguientes partes  
micro 16f877,  Lcd 20X2 ,led para ver el pulso ,resistencia como carga


saludos 
misaeltec  :lol


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 12, 2009)

Seria muy interesante mirar el campo magnetico de esta forma podemos monitorizar sin tocar nada, se trataria de utilizar una bobina captadora y acercarla al inyector.

Si tienes un osciloscopio es sencillo conectando una bobina de ferrita y ver si detecta algo consistente, con algo de amplificación deberias poder ver claramente la conexion y desconexion, pulsos positivos y negativos y la distancia entre ellos sin interferir en el funcionamiento del motor.

Seguramente sera necesario tomar medidas antiinterferencias pero lo importante es hacer una prueba inicial.


----------



## asherar (May 12, 2009)

También me inclino por sensar la corriente con una bobinita, o con sensores de efecto Hall. 

Yo he usado bobinas de Rogowsky para la corriente de la bujía y da muy buena señal.
Pero la bujía manda más de 1000 A. 
De los sensores Hall la limitación puede ser la respuesta en frecuencia.
El UGN3503 responde en forma plana hasta 35 kHz. Para pulsos eso son unos 15-20 uS de ciclo útil. !

En la patente que cité antes la medición la hacen mediante un sensor acústico. 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=22415
En realidad miden directamente las variaciones del caudal. ( Ver circuito FIG. 2) 
Pero me imagino que, para tuberías con muchos codos y acoples, deben producirse "golpes de ariete", 
generándose fuertes pulsos en la señal, que es preciso discriminar e ignorar.


----------



## misaeltec (May 12, 2009)

Los detectores de caudal se usaron cuando 1980  los sistema de inyeccion eran mecanico 
principalmente en la inyecion diesel y algunos auto como Merces benz,este se instalaban directamente 
en la tuberia del inyector  despues de la bomba de alta presion ,el sistema moderno electronico
tiene una bomba de baja presion 38 psi a 42 psi con un regulador que retorna al tanque de gas
si instalaras un detector de caudal solo mides  el combustible que    fluje del deposito por el retorno al deposito. Usar sensores o bobinas para detectar pulso no soluciona el problema ,porque este aparato 
dede ser para la computadora como un iyector nuevo pero en este caso inteligente
por eso uando termine el proyecto  le pondre injetor inteligente de dignostico 

saludo 
misaeltec


----------



## asherar (May 12, 2009)

misaeltec dijo:
			
		

> ...
> si instalaras un detector de caudal solo mides el combustible que fluje del deposito por el retorno al deposito.
> Usar sensores o bobinas para detectar pulso no soluciona el problema ,porque este aparato
> dede ser para la computadora como un iyector nuevo pero en este caso inteligente
> ...



Caramba! Al fin te comprendo !
Si lo que quieres es hacer un "emulador de inyector", pero inteligente, podrías medir la caída de tensión
sobre la resistencia con que reemplazas a la lámpara, o sobre la misma lámpara. Directo a un comparador 
para hacerlo digital, y de ahi a la entrada de CCP del PIC877. 
Hay algunos pic que tienen un comparador analógico incorporado, para evitarte el OP externo. 
El 16F887 (actualización del 877) tiene 2.

Saludos.


----------



## mecatrodatos (May 12, 2009)

Misaelec  podrias postear el codigo fuente del activador de inyectores con el pic 18f84a mire tu post y me parecio muy interesante


----------



## misaeltec (May 12, 2009)

Este es el codigo fuente del chequiador de inyectores


----------



## bofocastillo (May 13, 2009)

Gracias por la información Misael.

Suena muy interesante.

Quiero suponer que, en condiciones ideales (que no estén dañados o sucios), los 4 inyectores funcionan igual (hablando de un motor 4 cilindros), es decir, inyectan la misma cantidad de combustible (considerando el mismo periodo de tiempo). 

Pero tengo una duda: 
por ejemplo, en todos los motores 2.0 L (gasolina) de la VW (el que trae hasta la MKIV, Bora o NB) es el mismo tipo de inyector, es lo mismo para el motor 1.8T, o cambia entre modelos o entre años de el mismo modelo. A lo que voy es que si puedo sacar ese dato para un, digamos New Beetle 2.0, sería lo mismo para todos los motores del NB, igual que si lo hago con el motor 2.5L.

Ahora, para lo del rendimiento, me imagino que la computadora utiliza la señal de VDD (velocidad) y hace el cálculo interno utilizando (repito, me imagino) el dato del diámetro de la rueda para saber cuánta distancia avansaste, pero qué pasa se cambio el diámetro del rin y la llanta?, el rendimiento que me aparece en el cuadro sería erroneo?

Saludos


----------



## misaeltec (May 13, 2009)

Cuando cambias  el diametro del  rin y la llanta ,el dato es erroneo y tambien la transmision hara
cambio erratico o golpes y se puede llegar romper,en este caso debes programar la computadora
para que no suceda lo anterior.
La computadora necesita para calcular el rendiminto los siguientes parametros
1 Distancia recorrida
2 nivel del tanque
3 cantidad de combustible inyectado    ancho de pulso  (dato interno del computer  )
4 temperatura ambiente intake( sensor)
5 elevacion sobre el nivel del mar (Baro sensor)
6 temperatura del motor (coolan sensor)

Los inyectores 2.0 son iguales en la cantidad combustible por pulso pero se diferncian en la estrutura
y caractiristica electrica ejem 12 ohm 18 ohm 22 ohm 27 ohm etc
asi como los otros 1.8 ,2.5,3.0 ect
saludo 
misaeltec


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 14, 2009)

Creo que utilizan el sensor del volante de inercia para el calculo, pero deberia revisar el manual de motronic.

Sigo diciendo que seria muy interesante visualizar el campo magnetico para ver como se comporta con una simple bobinilla hacercandolo en el motor en marcha.

Tambien se podria poner un sensor de corriente (una resistencia serie) al inyector y conectarlos 4 compraradores de tension lm393 de esta forma se puede controlar la apertura y detectar funcionamientos anomalos, por decir algo, el tiempo de un comparador a otro es 1ms,2,ms,5ms... y el inyector esta malo si 1ms,4ms,10,ms 2ms. Asi se podria detectar agujas que rozan en el cuerpo.


----------



## misaeltec (May 17, 2009)

Este es el proyecto terminado se uso un PIC16F819 que tienne 5 entrada adc 10bit


----------



## mecatrodatos (May 18, 2009)

que tal misaeltec realice la simualcion en proteus de tu activador de inyectores con tecnologia TTL para el manejo de displays los utilizados fueron decodificadores 7447 ya de no pude conseguir los 74hc 4511 pero  se presenta un inconveniente en la simulacion con este tipo de integrados activandose los displays a la vez, se tendra  que realizar algun retardo en tu codigo fuente para que la simulacion sea correcta y proceder a montarlo en baquelita y realizar pruebas. gracias al igual tu proyecto de chequiasdor de pulso deseo realizar pero solo posteaste el esquematico podias tembien postear el .hex y el codigo fuente , por terminar vere si puedo conseguir una camara y posteare videos de tus cuircutos utilizados en un vehiculo con sistema de inyeccion obdII.


----------



## misaeltec (May 18, 2009)

El circuito es mas estable usando 7447 ,aqui estan las modificaciones y el codigo hex
el chequiador de pulso me falta montarlo para hacer pruebas  y hacerle algunas modificacinones
saludos 
misaeltec


----------



## POLI (Jun 27, 2009)

Hola , pregunto por curiosidad , ¿ que tan dificil es conectar la "computadora " del auto o el modulo de inyeccion o como quieran llamarle a una compu ? o sea hacer un scanner que sirva para la mayoria de los multipunto , o es que son todos protocolos diferentes?
  Pregunto esto x que una vez lleve mi auto al "especialista en inyeccion" y enchufo un conector adentro del auto , en el otro extremo del cable temia varias fichas banana con esas fichas banana empezo a jujar a meterlas en una cajita con fichas banana hembra que venian con un alargue de la compu y ahi empezaron a aparecer valores en la compu o sea era un sistema medio estandar ... 
 Hay comunicacion serie tipo rs232 protocolo de por medio? o son tensiones a medir en los extremos de los terminales del conector hembra ? 
  Es un tema medio oscuro en los autos de hoy dia y me gustaria saber mas de este tema para que no me chamuyen y por que no hacer algo para tener en casa ...
  Alguien conoce algun esquema de scanner universal para multipunto?


----------

